# best binding for skate banana!



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

Out of those 3 id say forces. Have you considered burton cartels?


----------



## roby (Dec 23, 2009)

for all my frinds, cartel is sucks!

i dont' know why.

so, yestarday i have buy force


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Burton cartels are good bindings, which offer solid support and a nice freestyle flex, dont rule those out right away. If you want response and freestyle ability the cartels may be your best choice. They have been around forever and are nearly perfect.
EDIT: Well, your purchase is not totally crap, forces are good bindings as well. I'm just saying that your friends may not know what they are talking about, especially since the binding is a top seller, ridden by many pros, and durable. My friends love their cartels.


----------



## roby (Dec 23, 2009)

i really don't know ehy but my frind say chanhe cartel for force and the difference is really biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig!!!  ( for win 10-0 vs cartel)

i dont' sure force is the best for banana, .... so, probabily the best was contact.
yuo know?


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

The best is whatever you want it to be. RIght now I am riding a medium flex park board with medium flex bindings and with very, very stiff boots (the stiffest salomon offers). I like them for freestyle and for freeride, so thats what I'm going to ride. If you like the way the forces feel on your feet then ride them. They are a good binding.


----------



## roby (Dec 23, 2009)

write me your setuo.
waht do you think of union contact?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, you know you don't have to take your friends word as the gospel. I have 2 seasons on 1 pair of my cartels and they still rip. I'm not a fan of union bindings in general, they seem very cheap for the price. But I know many people that are happy with the force so I'm sure you will be fine, but I'm just trying to advise you not to buy gear based on your friends saying this is good, that isn't.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

return2heaven said:


> Out of those 3 id say forces. Have you considered burton cartels?


yea man cartels are sick witht the banana..i own both and just upgraded from the 07 banana and the 10...stilll havnt tried the new banana hope its as sick as the 07


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

if you can find a pair of the green flux sf stream's id for sure say those are the best bindings for the skatebanana. otherwise, id say some green flux titans will do.


----------



## $TiTch (Aug 26, 2009)

I ride a 152 nana with Contacts, I love them in the park because they forgive everything but now I'd like something more responsive,

I think I'll buy a pair of delta in a few month, they seems to be as light as contacts and really well-built.

at the begining I wanted to change for forces but I don't like this thing on Union Bindings : only one screw for ankle straps, heelcup, and highbacks......it always unscrew...
moreover straps and foams went wrong really quickly...

more and more of my friends go with ride bingings, i think i'll follow them ;-)


----------



## roby (Dec 23, 2009)

and now, you prefer delta ride?


----------



## roby (Dec 23, 2009)

WastedBanana said:


> if you can find a pair of the green flux sf stream's id for sure say those are the best bindings for the skatebanana. otherwise, id say some green flux titans will do.


you think is the best for AM or only park?

you prefer super titan or titan?

thx


----------

